# Error when reading coding data?



## Driver92 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi, i have the same problem with Esys 3.25.3 and PSdZData 53.5 lite on a F20 BY 11.2012. 
I tried it with PSdZData 52.3 and 53.4 without success. 

How can i fix it? 

Thank you for helping.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

Is your problem with the same file?

C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd\cafd_000009c8.caf.006_00 0_030

? If so, you need the version from PSDZ version 52.1

Let me know ... !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Driver92 said:


> Hi, i have the same problem with Esys 3.25.3 and PSdZData 53.5 lite on a F20 BY 11.2012.
> I tried it with PSdZData 52.3 and 53.4 without success.
> 
> How can i fix it?
> ...


Scroll up, and read my Post # 18:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8565682&postcount=18


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

Deleted. Tried to be clear.


----------



## Driver92 (Sep 25, 2013)

So i only musst creat a text document named "Detect CAF for SWE" to "psdzdata/swe/cafd"?
I havnt the 52.1.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

No. You need to take the file I posted (three times) and rename it to remove the .pdf extension, and use it to overwrite the file at C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd\cafd_000009c8.caf.006_00 0_030

File removed ... send me PM if you still need it.

Download it, save it, rename it (remove .pdf), and use it to copy over the file that you already have.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Driver92 said:


> So i only musst creat a text document named "Detect CAF for SWE" to "psdzdata/swe/cafd"?
> I havnt the 52.1.


No.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on Kombi => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select CAFD from latest I-Level Shown => Select OK => Right-Click on Kombi (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

confirmed via PM.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Today, I experienced nearly the same problem.
Yesterday, my car was updated with the newest software at the service.
Shawn provided me with the information to use PSdZData 54.0 lite together with my E-Sys installation v3.24.3.

I downloaded PSdZData 54.0 lite, removed all the ols PSdZData files and even the former CAFD files and put the new version 54.0 PSdZData files in place.

Everything worked well except for one single file that couldn't be read:

As soon as I tried to read the FEM_BODY module, I received this error message

FEM_BODY [40] [J533356]
readCPS o.k.
cafd_00000794_012_035_116 Fehler:
Datei für "cafd_00000794_012_035_116" wurde nicht gefunden [C012]

...which means file "cafd_00000794_012_035_116" could not be found.

Could you please help me and tell, how to fix it? Do I also have to inject a new CAFD file instead of the obviously corrupted file?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deb10042 said:


> Today, I experienced nearly the same problem.
> Yesterday, my car was updated with the newest software at the service.
> Shawn provided me with the information to use PSdZData 54.0 lite together with my E-Sys installation v3.24.3.
> 
> ...


cafd_00000794_012_035_116:

http://www.filedropper.com/cafd00000794caf012035116

Download, Extract, and Copy to your CAFD Library Folder (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd).


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks, Shawn, will try this evening upon my return 

Edit:
Yes, it worked - GREAT!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## bertrem (Dec 2, 2014)

Same problem for me with two of the three CAFD's in the ACSM module. 
CAFD_00000909_004_002_037 and CAFD_0000090A_004_003_033 both fail on read.
The third one (CAFD_0000090B_004_004_009) reads perfectly fine, but unfortunately, I think the values I want are in one of the first two.

I'm currently using E-Sys 3.26.1 and psdzdata lite v. 54.1. I'm guessing that like the others maybe I need to try an older version (or newer if there already is one)? Does anyone have some links to a couple other revisions of these files that I could try? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bertrem said:


> Same problem for me with two of the three CAFD's in the ACSM module.
> CAFD_00000909_004_002_037 and CAFD_0000090A_004_003_033 both fail on read.
> The third one (CAFD_0000090B_004_004_009) reads perfectly fine, but unfortunately, I think the values I want are in one of the first two.
> 
> ...


What is the error message? Is it [C012] missing CAFD?


----------



## bertrem (Dec 2, 2014)

No, it's the same error message that wiggis quoted at the beginning of this thread, which is what makes me think it's a similar versioning issue:

readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000909_004_002_037 Fehler:
NCD read from ECU "ECUId:ACSM_0x01" for CAF "cafd_00000909-004_002_037" failed! [C069]
Error processing XML data [1660]

cafd_00000909.caf.004_002_037 exists in psdzdata\swe\cafd. It just seems not to like it.

(For the record, I've read and successfully coded a number of other modules/CAFD's, so AFAIK the problem is limited to these two)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

This error is normally due to incorrect connection parameters, and yes, only some modules could be affected.

On E-Sys Toolbar Press the "Connect" Button and in the "Open Connection" window under "Target", select desired Target Vehicle based on car's Chassis.
(e.g. "TargetSelectorroject=F020-14-11-502, VehicleInfo=F020")

*NOTE: Do NOT select the Target with the "_DIRECT" suffix (e.g. TargetSelectorroject=F020-14-11-502, VehicleInfo=F020_DIRECT).

In the "Open Connection" window under "Interface" select "Connection via VIN".

In the "Open Connection" window under "vehicle-specific parameter (optional)" select "Series, I-Step Shipment", and leave the two Dropdown boxes blank.

*NOTE: Do not select "Read parameters from VCM".


----------



## bertrem (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks, but yep, I did all that correctly. I was pretty meticulous about everything and followed the docs quite closely.
(I'm a 15-year veteran of writing system software, so hopefully not a complete n00b  )
I have a friend with the same car (F32) though built a few months earlier. I can try to see if I can reproduce it on his car, if it helps any.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Some of the documentation depending on which versions you have are based on older E-Sys versions that do not address all the newer connection parameters settings in latest E-Sys. I see this error frequently, and it has always been related to either incorrectly selecting the wrong chassis target, incorrectly selecting proper chassis target but with with the _DIRECT suffix, and now in the case of newer E-Sys versions, incorrectly selecting "Read parameters from VCM".


----------



## bertrem (Dec 2, 2014)

I used installation instructions v.8 which came in the .rar along with E-Sys and seemed to match all the dialogs exactly.
In any case, I can say for certain that I was connecting (over multiple attempts) exactly as you described above. I promise 
And it seems like there's at least one other case (wiggis's case) in which it wasn't a connection problem, but was in fact a psdzdata problem.

I can try to re-install on the off chance those particular files got corrupted somehow, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bertrem said:


> I used installation instructions v.8 which came in the .rar along with E-Sys and seemed to match all the dialogs exactly.
> In any case, I can say for certain that I was connecting (over multiple attempts) exactly as you described above. I promise
> And it seems like there's at least one other case (wiggis's case) in which it wasn't a connection problem, but was in fact a psdzdata problem.
> 
> I can try to re-install on the off chance those particular files got corrupted somehow, but I'm not optimistic.


Ok, so you might as well go with 54.2 then.

PM sent.


----------



## bertrem (Dec 2, 2014)

OK, I copied these two files from 54.2 on top of their 54.1 counterparts:
cafd_00000909.caf.004_002_037
cafd_0000090a.caf.004_003_033
...and I can now read those CAFD's. Nothing else changed, but everything now seems to work fine.

OTOH, I diffed those files between 54.1 and 54.2 and they're identical, so I can't really explain it. My best guess is that my copies of the files from 54.1 somehow got corrupted in the transfer from my PC to my laptop via USB stick, and the new files of course fixed whatever that corruption was. (This seems not entirely unlikely as that same USB stick started acting funny a day later...)

Anyhow, all's well. Sorry for the distraction and thanks much for all your help.


----------

